# De Laurentiis a Cavani:"Libero di andartene"



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

*Aurelio De Laurentiis apre alla cessione di Cavani*:"So che direbbe sì a un'offerta più ricca. *Gli sono grato ma continueremo a crescere anche senza di lui*. Inizio a ringraziare il Matador sin da ora per quello che ha fatto,qualsiasi sia il suo futuro. Ricordo quando vendemmo Quagliarella e comprammo Cavani, quella sera in Svezia segnò due gol e spazzò via tutte le critiche. Qualora dovesse andare via, come si è fatto con Lavezzi,il Napoli andrà avanti. La società continuerà la sua scalata, sceglieremo i migliori giocatori per sostituirlo. Ripeto, se arriverà una squadra più forte di noi e più importante di noi molto probabilmente lui andrà via, ma ovviamente io spero di no".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

È già stato venduto, resta da capire a chi.


----------



## Jino (26 Marzo 2013)

De Laurentiis è un volpone, lui non si assume mai la responsabilità di nessuna cessione lasciando sempre grazie ad una clausola rescissoria la decisione al calciatore. Cosi la piazza non può dire niente verso il presidente. 

Certo Cavani per la sua crescita economico/sportiva fa benissimo ad andare via. 

Aggiungo infine che secondo me De Laurentiis aveva già il nome caldo per sostituire il matador nella testa, peccato costui a gennaio sia andato al Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

Credevo che facesse pure il prossino anno e poi se ne andava, ma visto il caso della presunta relazione con una di Napoli secondo me quest'estate se ne va.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2013)

Meglio che ci vadano milan e fiore in Champions l'anno prossimo. Il napoli senza Cavani sarà una zavorra


----------



## Miro (26 Marzo 2013)

De Laurentis sta facendo di tutto per ingraziarsi i tifosi facendo passare Cavani per ingrato.


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

Penso andrà al Chelsea, mi pare abbastanza scontato. A questo punto credo che Falcao sia ufficialmente del Real Madrid.


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È già stato venduto, resta da capire a chi.



A noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso andrà al Chelsea, mi pare abbastanza scontato. A questo punto credo che Falcao sia ufficialmente del Real Madrid.



Falcao al Real lo penso anch'io...Cavani boh potrebbe andare anche al City


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> De Laurentis sta facendo di tutto per ingraziarsi i tifosi facendo passare Cavani per ingrato.



beh, io preferirei 1000 volte un presidente che comincia ad avvisare adesso i tifosi, piuttosto di uno che a giugno ti dice "ibra rimane, certo che rimane" o rinnova fino al 2017 a thiago silva....

e poi se i tifosi napoletani ci pensano, è più che normale che un giocatore preferisca una squadra top mondo al napoli.


----------



## Miro (26 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> beh, io preferirei 1000 volte un presidente che comincia ad avvisare adesso i tifosi, piuttosto di uno che a giugno ti dice "ibra rimane, certo che rimane" o rinnova fino al 2017 a thiago silva....
> 
> *e poi se i tifosi napoletani ci pensano, è più che normale che un giocatore preferisca una squadra top mondo al napoli*.



Come no  quelli credono che ogni loro giocatore debba chiudere per forza la carriera al Napoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A noi


A casa Frikez


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Marzo 2013)

De Laurentiis è un viscido


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Come no  quelli credono che ogni loro giocatore debba chiudere per forza la carriera al Napoli.



 lo stavo per dire, i Napoletani la pensano diversamente su tutto


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Falcao al Real lo penso anch'io...Cavani boh potrebbe andare anche al City



Al City hanno già Tevez, Dzeko e Aguero. Onestamente fossi Cavani preferirei il Chelsea dove la concorrenza è fatta dal bravo, ma sicuramente non fenomenale Demba Ba e un Torres alla canna del gas. Eppoi tornerà pure Mourinho quindi ci saranno alte possibilità di vittoria.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Al City hanno già Tevez, Dzeko e Aguero. Onestamente fossi Cavani preferirei il Chelsea dove la concorrenza è fatta dal bravo, ma sicuramente non fenomenale Demba Ba e un Torres alla canna del gas. Eppoi tornerà pure Mourinho quindi ci saranno alte possibilità di vittoria.



si ma il City credo che cambierà l'attacco...l'unico sicuro è Aguero


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Meglio che ci vadano milan e fiore in Champions l'anno prossimo. Il napoli senza Cavani sarà una zavorra



sono d'accordo, poi non ha un modo di giocare che va bene in europa, la viola invece sembra avere un progetto serio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Marzo 2013)

non lo so,se cavani viene ceduto ho come l'impressione che il napoli si rinforzerà molto


----------



## chicagousait (27 Marzo 2013)

Se Cavani verrà ceduto difficilmente riusciranno a tenersi anche Hamsik. Il Napoli senza Cavani è poca cosa


----------



## iceman. (27 Marzo 2013)

Basta che non vada alla juve


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Se Cavani verrà ceduto difficilmente riusciranno a tenersi anche Hamsik. Il Napoli senza Cavani è poca cosa



Comunque sia non cederanno mai nella stessa sessione di mercato sia Cavani che Hasmik ed in estate è il turno dell'uruguagio.


----------



## Bawert (27 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso andrà al Chelsea, mi pare abbastanza scontato. A questo punto credo che Falcao sia ufficialmente del Real Madrid.



Secondo me é il contrario: Falcao al Chelsea e Cavani al Real


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Ma perchè escludete cosi da tutto il City? Da quel che so io Mancini ha messo Cavani come primo acquisto della lista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma perchè escludete cosi da tutto il City? Da quel che so io Mancini ha messo Cavani come primo acquisto della lista.



infatti è quello che dico sempre...poi il City credo che venderà Tevez e Dzeko


----------



## prebozzio (28 Marzo 2013)

Io lo vedo in Inghilterra, con City e Chelsea favorite.

Al Real solo se resta Mou, è un tipo di attaccante poco galactico. Semmai i blancos potrebbero prendere Aguero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Marzo 2013)

*De Laurentis risponde a un tifoso:"Se un giocatore decide di andarsene non c'è contratto che tenga. Io spero che Cavani resti per sempre, ma dipenderà da lui".*


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Marzo 2013)

Ha già fracassato le balls la questione Cavani,speriamo che non dobbiamo sorbirci per tutta l'estate sta situazione.


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Marzo 2013)

Il Real venderà Cristiano Ronaldo e uno tra Higuain e Benzema e con i soldi delle cessioni cercherà di prendere Cavani ed El Shaarawy o Isco...Non so perché ho questa sensazione del cavolo..


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Elsha non è in vendita,non abbiamo bisogno di soldi,perchè siamo in pareggio di bilancio(anzi in attivo se non consideriamo l'IRAP).


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Marzo 2013)

Ho scritto cercherà di prendere,non ho detto che ci riesca


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

*Il padre di Cavani:"Mio figlio al 50% andrà al Real Madrid"*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Marzo 2013)

azz se l'ha detto davvero,è una dichiarazione pesante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

non credo sia vera, per me al Real andrà Falcao visto che il suo agente è Mendes


----------

